# The Black Belt:  What Does It Mean To You?



## MJS (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, the question is pretty much contained in the title of the thread.   What does a Black Belt in Modern Arnis mean to you?

I'll post my replies at a later time.  Looking forward to hearing from everyone else. 

Mike


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 2, 2008)

An acknowledgement from the Grand Master that I did his art all right.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, for me, not just in Modern Arnis, but in any art, black belt to me means a mastery of the basics. It's the beginning, not the end. :asian:


----------



## Mark Lynn (Feb 28, 2008)

Dan Anderson said:


> An acknowledgement from the Grand Master that I did his art all right.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


 
I would also add here that I demonstrated the instructor's art all right.  Since not everyone has the chance to test under the Grandmaster. 

Mark


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 28, 2008)

To me it wouild mean that my learning is still going on and that I have achieved some degree of knowledge of yet another martial art


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 28, 2008)

MJS said:


> Well, the question is pretty much contained in the title of the thread.   What does a Black Belt in Modern Arnis mean to you?
> 
> I'll post my replies at a later time.  Looking forward to hearing from everyone else.
> 
> Mike



Proficient with the basics of the system.
A minimum expression of self defense skills. (* Note: Until really tested this can never be truly known no matter the rank. White or multiple degrees in Black *)

It is a place to begin training, and also to teach. For in teaching one has to know and understand how it works to explain it properly. 

But that is just me. Others might have other opinions.


----------



## Fabio (Feb 29, 2008)

To me it shows one's commitment to the art they practice, recognition of hard work and the beginning of becoming one with that art.


----------



## Topeng (Feb 29, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Proficient with the basics of the system.


I agree. To me it would also mean having my Guro's and GM's confidence in beginning to teach others. In my experience, the best way to boost my own learning is by beginning to teach.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 29, 2008)

You're an advanced beginner.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 29, 2008)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> You're an advanced beginner.


 

So true


----------



## Tswolfman (May 12, 2008)

That i am just starting to Learn....


----------



## tellner (May 12, 2008)

Not much, to tell the truth.

We've been trained to make a big deal out of the stupid little pieces of cloth. The ones who have been at it a while have been trained to nod sagely and talk about how it represents the beginning of _real_ learning. Makes 'em look like they have studly skills and saintly humility in the same package.

It's kind of like a driver's license that you have to wash. It says you've gotten the basic curriculum to the point where you can remember and perform it on your own and teach it to beginners without too many mistakes.


----------



## pesilat (May 12, 2008)

I liken it to a high school diploma. It is certainly an achievement and even something to be proud of - to a certain extent.

It might even be enough to have some basic functionality in the "real" world (i.e.: teaching or sparring or even fighting - whatever).

But in the big picture - it's really nothing special. My instructor's standard response when someone tells him they have a black belt is, "Of course you do." Unspoken is the continuation, "Doesn't everyone?"

"I have a high school diploma and I am unique - just like all the other snowflakes." 

People who continue their training after black belt have entered college. This analogy can be continued - 3rd Dan is like an Associates, 5th like a Bachelors, 7th like a Masters, 10th = Doctorate (or however you want to break it down). This progression can happen through teaching, too, and may or may not literally correspond to rank. I've met some 3rd or 4th Dans who were incredibly good - because they'd been a 3rd or 4th Dan for 20 years and just never been promoted.

That's how I perceive the meaning of a black belt.

Mike


----------



## Darkmoon (May 25, 2008)

I recently was honored with a Black Belt... I think Tim Said it best. I my words "Now we can start your training". Since this my first Black Belt I realize how little I know after training for this long and been given the Guro title.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 26, 2008)

Very well done.  Onward and upward.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

